# Bring back the chat room



## nulla nulla (20 December 2010)

Re: ASF Mark III 
 Originally Posted by nulla nulla  
Hi Joe

Do we still have a "chat" room? 
The access tab used to be on the top tab bar, is there a new link?



> The complaints that always came in about the old chatroom is that people would come in and cause trouble or there would be personality clashes. For this reason I am trialling a Facebook style footer chat.
> 
> You will have to add those you wish to chat with to your friends list and then they will be able to see you online and chat with you. It is possible to chat with more than one person, but they will all have to be added as friends. People can organise this themselves via PM. This way, everyone can chat with whomever they want to chat with and I won't have to field complaints about people causing trouble in the chatroom. It got quite ridiculous at one point and hopefully this will solve the problem.
> 
> ...




I think it sucks. The live "chat room" gets the flick.  Because of the actions of a minority of whinging posters, a live "chat room" gets replaced with a dorky facebook structure where "friends only" can chat to each other without fear of contradictory opinions. 
Reality gets replaced with a sanitised form of "I agree with you & you agree with me, so we must be right".
Of course this is only an opinion and everyone else is more than welcome to jump in.


----------



## oztrades (20 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*

What about Taz2?  
Nulla i wanna be yer friend... add me...


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



nulla nulla said:


> Re: ASF Mark III
> Originally Posted by nulla nulla
> Hi Joe
> 
> ...




I think you have raised a valid point there Nulla Nulla.

Whether it's FaceSpace or MyBook I'm not interested in joining either of them. (excuse the pun) 
I'll just stick to my Neil Postman study group. :

But seriously, I started using the web for chatting back in the days of good ol MUD's.
Where you could play Lord of the Rings on a Unix based vi editor MUD.
But each to their own I suppose. 


To summarize Tim Berners-Lee recently published thoughts on Facebook, Twitter and alike .... *There is no such thing as a free lunch.*

But he was quite noble in making the World Wide Web free for everyone to use. 

Here's an excellent article by Lance Whitney of CNET. Definitely worth a read.

*Tim Berners-Lee: The Web is threatened*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20023665-93.html

Turning 20 next month, the World Wide Web has become a ubiquitous part of our lives. But the freedom and open nature of the Web that we sometimes take for granted are threatened, according to its creator.

In a long article published yesterday in Scientific American, Tim Berners-Lee writes that the Web as we know it is affected by elements that have "begun to chip away at its principles."

He points a finger at social-networking sites that he says are "walling off information posted by users from the rest of the Web." Though he acknowledges that sites like Facebook and LinkedIn offer value, he criticizes their "silo" approach in which the information is self-contained and can't easily be transferred to or used on another site.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



GumbyLearner said:


> I think you have raised a valid point there Nulla Nulla.
> 
> Whether it's FaceSpace or MyBook I'm not interested in joining either of them. (excuse the pun)
> I'll just stick to my Neil Postman study group. :
> ...




Thank you Gumby Learner. Your eloquence and subtlety have addressed the principle far better than I could ever have done. We need an "open" chat site to foster the free development and exchange of information.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*

Actually agree with ya nulla.

And i dont even use the thing that much these days ( not due to ppl,s behaviour but due to distractions, time restraints and "noise " whilst trading).........BUT do  realise what a valuable tool it can be.

if its because of bad behaviour why not give nulla( anyone that a regular) a moderator button where he can boot the naughty kids out?

i know quite a few ppl dissalusioned with commsec chat that have now moved to asf on a regular basis that add value here and there both in the chatroom and in the threads, lots of visitors from commsec chat pop in from time to time also ...... how about giving nulla or any other  sensible poster a "muzzle " button just to clean things up when its needed.

If the reason the old chat has gone is due to software diffulcultys then thats fair enough. 

just my view from a now occasional user of the chatroom.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Re: ASF Mark III
> Originally Posted by nulla nulla
> Hi Joe
> 
> ...




I have not yet made a final decision on the fate of the live chat room but sadly, as with most things in life, a small, irresponsible minority manage to spoil things for the responsible majority. I would check the chat room logs every now and again and the virtually non-stop high level obscenities used by some participants was simply over the top.

I have decided to trial a Facebook style footer chat to see if that improves things. No, you don't have to be a member of Facebook to use it. It is simply in the same style as the chat they have - a chat bar in the site footer which people can use to chat to those they have chosen to add as friends. This way, people can pick and choose who they chat with, rather than have their chatting ruined by those bent on misbehaving and stirring the pot.

As I mentioned, I'm interested in feedback on this system from those who have given it a go.

I will not be making a final decision on the future of the live chat room until some time in January. Since we're heading into the Christmas/New Year period there will not be much to chat about anyway, so please just bear with me on this issue. I'm not ready to make a final decision one way or the other until I have explored all possible options. However, the views of all ASF members will be taken in account and I am grateful for any feedback.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 December 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Since we're heading into the Christmas/New Year period there will not be much to chat about anyway, so please just bear with me on this issue.




This period, trading wise, presents a few opportunities as the instutional traders go on holidays and the small traders move various share prices up or down on low volumes. Those watching often point out the movements in the chat room.

Notwithstanding, I can see the benefit of the "facebook" style where a group want to "brainstorm" a strategy among themselves, an option that was not available under the flash chat set up of personal messaging within the chat room. 

However, I still maintain that the "open" chat room was a big draw card of new members to ASF as it gave people the opportunity to drop in and contribute and learn from watching the comments of oher posters in respect of shares they are trading. Also the ASF site comes up as  a "safe" site on the virus checker programs where some other chat sites don't.

Joe. Is there scope to run both systems under your new software?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Joe. Is there scope to run both systems under your new software?




This is a distinct possibility, although I may need to upgrade the server.


----------



## satanoperca (21 December 2010)

Hi,

Please bring back the chat room, it was a great place to exchange ideas and banter. If Nulla will accept the responsibility of moderator of the room I think that is a great idea as he is very level headed.

In the mean time will give the facebook thing a go, never been into it really but hey might as well try.

Cheers


----------



## nulla nulla (21 December 2010)

satanoperca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please bring back the chat room, it was a great place to exchange ideas and banter. If Nulla will accept the responsibility of moderator of the room I think that is a great idea as he is very level headed.
> 
> ...




Hi Satan,

I'm trying to contact the core chatters to link up as "friends" but I can only send a maximum of 5 messages an hour even if it is the same message sent to 5 people at the one go.
The following are the people in the next batches to go out after 10:00am. (nunthewiser; satanoperca; taz2; marketta; lebo; My Aunt Fanny; poverty).

It may be easier (and faster) if people just send me the message and I can add them to the list. 

nulla nulla


----------



## ginar (21 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Satan,
> 
> I'm trying to contact the core chatters to link up as "friends" but I can only send a maximum of 5 messages an hour even if it is the same message sent to 5 people at the one go.
> The following are the people in the next batches to go out after 10:00am. (nunthewiser; satanoperca; taz2; marketta; lebo; My Aunt Fanny; poverty).
> ...




from my brief time in chat i can see the need for a moderator , there trully was some foul mouthed sexist remarks coming out in there . IF chat comes back i will only participate with a moderator present . check out ERA dgrades guys . patient and disciplined , hope you got out con


----------



## smithy (21 December 2010)

Yes, I agree with satnoperca and nulla. Thought the chat room was an excellent forum for discussion and exchange of ideas. Miss it greatly.


----------



## smithy (21 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



oztrades said:


> What about Taz2?
> Nulla i wanna be yer friend... add me...




Where the hell is everyone ??? ....lost all me friends !!! .....


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



smithy said:


> Where the hell is everyone ??? ....lost all me friends !!! .....




What do you mean Smithy? How have you lost all your friends?


----------



## sinner (21 December 2010)

I want the chatroom back too! It was a clunky piece of flashchat crap though, can't we use something cleaner and nicer?

During my last ASX trade it was nice to be able to speak to people while monitoring the market. I only just entered a fresh trade this morning after a loss and wanted to speak to my new friends!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2010)

sinner said:


> I want the chatroom back too! It was a clunky piece of flashchat crap though, can't we use something cleaner and nicer?




Would be genuinely interested in any suggestions you might have. Integration with this forum software is crucial.

To those trying to use the footer chat, I'm aware that there's an issue with the chat fetching friend lists. I am working on this and hope to have it fixed later today. Please be patient.


----------



## sinner (21 December 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Would be genuinely interested in any suggestions you might have. Integration with this forum software is crucial.
> 
> To those trying to use the footer chat, I'm aware that there's an issue with the chat fetching friend lists. I am working on this and hope to have it fixed later today. Please be patient.




AJAX chat has a much smaller traffic and memory footprint + integrates with most forum software incl phpBB.

https://blueimp.net/ajax/


----------



## nulla nulla (22 December 2010)

Hi Joe

Has the new "Chat" bar disappeared from the bottom of the screen or is it just my computers?

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Has the new "Chat" bar disappeared from the bottom of the screen or is it just my computers?
> 
> nulla




I am preparing to reinstall this. Look for it to reappear within half an hour.


----------



## Sdajii (22 December 2010)

I didn't often use the chat room, but it makes so much more sense to be able to jump into chat where you'll immediately find people who also want to chat.

In the chat room I spoke to people who weren't my 'friends', but they were there because they wanted to chat, so was I, so we chatted. This Facebook system is stupid, and the Facebook chat is one of the (many) reasons I don't use Facebook. Usually I am busy with several things I want to put my attention into, and I don't want to be distracted by chat requests. If someone pops up and says "Hello" I then have to either be rude or ignore them, or I have to explain that I have more important things to do than talk to them, which is even more rude. Yes, I could probably find a 'hide visibility' or 'disable chat' feature, but then I'm going to have to adjust the setting every time I come on to the site, and realistically, I'm not going to bother, I'm just going to leave it turned off.

Chat is as much about meeting people as anything else. When I went into chat I'd always see new people I hadn't spoken to before, and otherwise never would have. You can't meet and mingle in the same way with the current system.

While I think it's good to avoid offensive language or vulgar conversation, I think many people are far too precious. If someone is that way around me it won't bother me, it will just lower my respect for them, and if you're precious enough to be bothered by the words of an anonymous person on the internet you probably need to rethink the way you take in what you see online. If you really do want to wrap members in cotton wool and protect them from the evil cyber bullies, I'm sure it's easy enough to issue one warning to offenders and then ban them from chat if they continue.

I am a member of sites which use chat rooms and have a very different demographic from this site's. Lots of young kids as well as adults, and members of all ages who are far more inclined to be vulgar or offensive, and of course, with younger members this is even more of an issue. If those sites can make open chat rooms successful, it's difficult to imagine there being a challenge on a site like this, where you would expect only older members and a much higher level of maturity, as well as much thicker skin.

The current system seems redundant. If you want to personally chat with your friends there is MSN, Facebook, email, etc. The whole point of a chat room is quite different, and one does not replace the other.

That was probably more than my 2c worth, but there you go.


----------



## JTLP (23 December 2010)

There was a chat room? Wow where has this been all my life.

Isn't there a function to override people who use obscenities and then permanently ban them ala MIRC chat?


----------



## Sdajii (23 December 2010)

JTLP said:


> There was a chat room? Wow where has this been all my life.
> 
> Isn't there a function to override people who use obscenities and then permanently ban them ala MIRC chat?




Yes, you could ignore people if you wanted to (but really, is anyone actually that sensitive?) and it would be very easy for the administrators of the site to ban people from chat. All standard features of a chat program.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



nunthewiser said:


> Actually agree with ya nulla.
> 
> And i dont even use the thing that much these days ( not due to ppl,s behaviour but due to distractions, time restraints and "noise " whilst trading).........BUT do  realise what a valuable tool it can be.
> 
> ...




The problem with the chatroom is that there are so many ratbags and $hit$tirrers out there, unlike you and me your habitsome.

Nulla does a good job, but its too fast comment to moderate efficiently.

A bit like in the nunnery and picking wirgins. Its a random act.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (23 December 2010)

*Re: Bring back the chat room.*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The problem with the chatroom is that there are so many ratbags and $hit$tirrers out there, unlike you and me your habitsome.
> 
> Nulla does a good job, but its too fast comment to moderate efficiently.
> 
> ...




I reckon !

makes the world go round

happy festives to you and yours


----------



## nulla nulla (23 December 2010)

Unfortunately the chat bar doesn't allow people to chat more than one on one. (If i'm wrong and anybody knows how to let a group chat, jump in and let us know).

The other chatters have found another site using flashchat. It is like being in comsec general chat, *save me Joe!!! *(Taz managed to get himself banned already, lol).


----------



## nulla nulla (31 December 2010)

Well the chat bar didn't work and has now been consigned to the "chat bar bin". Every time I tried to open messages the contents were deleted. So if anyone tried to chat with me, please note I wasn't ignoring you, just couldn't open your message.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Well the chat bar didn't work and has now been consigned to the "chat bar bin". Every time I tried to open messages the contents were deleted. So if anyone tried to chat with me, please note I wasn't ignoring you, just couldn't open your message.




I've temporarily disabled the chat bar until the new version arrives, which should be very soon.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2011)

After carefully considering all feedback I have decided to reinstall the old live chatroom. I should get around to doing this over the coming weekend.


----------



## nulla nulla (6 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> After carefully considering all feedback I have decided to reinstall the old live chatroom. I should get around to doing this over the coming weekend.




Thank you Joe. Would it be appropriate to post some "Rules & Guidelines" here first in respect of acceptable behaviour and outcomes for transgressions?


----------



## Sdajii (6 January 2011)

Good move, Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (6 January 2011)

cheers Joe

A much needed and valuable resource

If worried about behaviour of some why not give Nulla a "nuke " button to zap the norty kids when they want to play up.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> After carefully considering all feedback I have decided to reinstall the old live chatroom. I should get around to doing this over the coming weekend.




Been a slight delay on this due to some technical difficulties, but it should be back within a week.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Been a slight delay on this due to some technical difficulties, but it should be back within a week.




We are queueing up Joe. A week is a long time in the share market. 
Might be a class action brewing for lost opportunities due to the inability to exchange information and highlight intraday trade oportunities. lol, it was nunthewisers idea, really.


----------



## nomore4s (13 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Might be a class action brewing for lost opportunities due to the inability to exchange information and highlight intraday trade oportunities




Probably not a good idea really, considering you would all probably have to pay Joe for all the money you didn't lose from all the bad tips that go on in that room:


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Probably not a good idea really, considering you would all probably have to pay Joe for all the money you didn't lose from all the bad tips that go on in that room:




We only lose on the forex and spi options bandied about. The good oil from the Geraldton Taxi driver is worth its weight in cocky poop any day.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 January 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Probably not a good idea really, considering you would all probably have to pay Joe for all the money you didn't lose from all the bad tips that go on in that room:






nulla nulla said:


> We only lose on the forex and spi options bandied about. The good oil from the Geraldton Taxi driver is worth its weight in cocky poop any day.




A cheeky but good point nmr, it would be interesting to have nn publish his trading record with and without the chat room.

gg

gg


----------



## milothedog (14 January 2011)

As a past regular, I realise we caused you a few headaches Joe, but I am pleased to hear the Chat Room will be reinstated.  It can be a great place to get diverse opinions on the market from many diferent people trading within their own framework.  

PS...if I come back, can I have the mod spot???  I would love a "boot button" at times


----------



## nulla nulla (15 January 2011)

milothedog said:


> As a past regular, I realise we caused you a few headaches Joe, but I am pleased to hear the Chat Room will be reinstated.  It can be a great place to get diverse opinions on the market from many diferent people trading within their own framework.
> 
> PS...if I come back, can I have the mod spot???  I would love a "boot button" at times




And another thing, the chat site introduces members to each other far better than  simply posting to threads. 
I vote for milo as the mod. If there was ever a level headed and responsible chatter it is milo.


----------



## nulla nulla (15 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A cheeky but good point nmr, it would be interesting to have nn publish his trading record with and without the chat room.
> 
> gg
> 
> gg




Unfortunately this is not possible gg. I received an invite to join the chat room at the time the gfc was gaining momentum in September 2008. At that point I was a passive investor riding my losses.
Since joining the chat room I have become an active swing trader. My trading activity has increased accordingly. If I was to post trade details, before/after, it could make peolpe incorrectly think that the chat room was responsible for all the increase.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 January 2011)

Hi Joe (and fellow ASF posters)

I notice that the "Chat bar" has re-appeared on the screen. Does this mean you are not reinstaling the Flash Chat "Chat Room" for everyone to access?

regards

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow (20 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe (and fellow ASF posters)
> 
> I notice that the "Chat bar" has re-appeared on the screen. Does this mean you are not reinstaling the Flash Chat "Chat Room" for everyone to access?




No, the chat room is still returning. I have just been experiencing some technical difficulties getting it to function correctly with the new forum software.

The footer chat is back for now as I just installed the new version and I am running some performance tests to see whether or not it's worth keeping.

The live chat room will be returning very soon.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I notice that the "Chat bar" has re-appeared on the screen. Does this mean you are not reinstaling the Flash Chat "Chat Room" for everyone to access?




A chatrooms feature has now been added to the footer chat bar and I am interested in feedback on this to gauge its usefulness.

Just click on the chatrooms section of the chat bar and then click on the "Daytrader Chat" chatroom to enter it.

I am also very interested in feedback regarding impact on site performance (i.e. page loading times etc.) so please don't be shy about letting me know what you think.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 January 2011)

milothedog said:


> As a past regular, I realise we caused you a few headaches Joe, but I am pleased to hear the Chat Room will be reinstated.  It can be a great place to get diverse opinions on the market from many diferent people trading within their own framework.
> 
> PS...if I come back, can I have the mod spot???  I would love a "boot button" at times




Milo!!!

 where ya been?

luv you long time


----------



## nulla nulla (23 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> A chatrooms feature has now been added to the footer chat bar and I am interested in feedback on this to gauge its usefulness.
> 
> Just click on the chatrooms section of the chat bar and then click on the "Daytrader Chat" chatroom to enter it.
> 
> I am also very interested in feedback regarding impact on site performance (i.e. page loading times etc.) so please don't be shy about letting me know what you think.




Should the chat box be bigger? 
How do other members know if there is anyone loitering in the chat room?
How is th return of the old chat room comming along?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Should the chat box be bigger?




Unfortunately this is not something that is configurable.



nulla nulla said:


> How do other members know if there is anyone loitering in the chat room?




When you click on the chatrooms section of the chat bar and the box pops up you can see how many people are in the chat room to the right of where it says "Daytrader Chat".



nulla nulla said:


> How is th return of the old chat room comming along?




It will definitely be here this week.


----------



## satanoperca (24 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> It will definitely be here this week.




Great to hear.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2011)

Due to popular demand the ASF Chat Room has returned, and can be accessed (at the moment) via a link in the "Community" drop down menu in the navigation bar above. 

It seems to be functioning correctly but if anyone notices any issues please let me know.

The footer chat has now been uninstalled.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Due to popular demand the ASF Chat Room has returned, and can be accessed (at the moment) via a link in the "Community" drop down menu in the navigation bar above.
> 
> It seems to be functioning correctly but if anyone notices any issues please let me know.
> 
> The footer chat has now been uninstalled.




Tested Working.

Thank you Joe.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 January 2011)

Hi Joe

The chat room functioned well today. No-one experienced any droppouts or disconnections. One small issue was the message "Please do not spam the chat!!" would appear on the screen after some posts. 

I experienced it once after posting a smiley face. The others said they were getting the message after posting typed comments?

regards

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> The chat room functioned well today. No-one experienced any droppouts or disconnections. One small issue was the message "Please do not spam the chat!!" would appear on the screen after some posts.
> 
> I experienced it once after posting a smiley face. The others said they were getting the message after posting typed comments?




Glad to hear it seems to be working fine. Will check into the other issue you mentioned and see what I can do.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 January 2011)

I am currently on a top secret mission and havent had time to use the chatroom yet during ASX market hours but thankyou for providing a much needed platform for those that use it for now and in the future

cheers Joe , have a good day


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> One small issue was the message "Please do not spam the chat!!" would appear on the screen after some posts.




I'm hoping this is now fixed. Let me know if it isn't.



nunthewiser said:


> I am currently on a top secret mission and havent had time to use the chatroom yet during ASX market hours but thankyou for providing a much needed platform for those that use it for now and in the future




You're welcome. Ultimately, ASF's purpose is to serve its members and visitors and it's my responsibility to ensure that happens; hence the return of the old chat room. I have to explore all possibilities however, just to be sure that one option won't work better than another and that is why I gave the footer chat a chance.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 February 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Due to popular demand the ASF Chat Room has returned, and can be accessed (at the moment) via a link in the "Community" drop down menu in the navigation bar above.




I would like to point out that the chat room can also be entered by clicking on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon immediately to the left of the list of chatters in the chat room.



nunthewiser said:


> I am currently on a top secret mission




I hope your top secret mission went well.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 February 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> I hope your top secret mission went well.




Currently in Meekatharra WA disguised as someone that cares 

But  there is a severe storm and flood warning sitting over the area tonight and if that causes me to become stuck here for another night because the highway gets cutoff, i will drop this caring facade like a hot potato and turn back into the callous wanka i truly am 

other than that ...yeah its going well m8


----------



## sinner (9 February 2011)

Hey, 

What happened to the chatroom chatters!

Now that the functionality is back I keep popping in when my ASX signals show up, but nobody to discuss with now?

I remember when I went in there last it was great, I had a signal and was monitoring it over the course of the day and discussing the large timeframe price action with other traders.

Had a quick chat with a member on there yesterday discussing JBH and MML but today it's empty again.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 February 2011)

sinner said:


> Hey,
> 
> What happened to the chatroom chatters!
> 
> ...




Remember the movie "Build it and they will come" ? Be patient, the chatters will return.


----------



## satanoperca (17 February 2011)

Cheers Joe for putting the chat room back up.

For those that cannot find it, click on the HOME tab and then under COMMUNITY tab, Live Chat Room.

Join in

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (12 August 2011)

Still no one using this feature?


----------



## nulla nulla (12 August 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Still no one using this feature?




I used to log in and sit there when the chat site was finally re-instated. However most of the regular chatters had migrated to another flash chat site during the time it was disconnected, subsequently they haven't come back.
Eventually I got sick of being the only one there and stopped going there.


----------



## TMC93 (6 November 2011)

I only saw this today and it looks pretty cool apart from me being the only one there, might drop in tomorrow when trading starts to see if i can talk to anyone bar myself


----------



## LostMyShirt (6 November 2011)

TMC93 said:


> I only saw this today and it looks pretty cool apart from me being the only one there, might drop in tomorrow when trading starts to see if i can talk to anyone bar myself




It's always empty - I wouldn't mind having it populated during trading sessions - it may turn out to be a good maner of announcing oppertunity and quick conversations of analysis for the day.


----------



## TMC93 (6 November 2011)

LostMyShirt said:


> It's always empty - I wouldn't mind having it populated during trading sessions - it may turn out to be a good maner of announcing oppertunity and quick conversations of analysis for the day.




Thats a shame, i agree would be very handy to have as if you are working on something else you always have to manually check for new posts whereas the chat makes cool sounds and is instant.


----------



## nulla nulla (6 November 2011)

I don't know if it is viable but it might be worthwhile, for the time being, to post in a thread such as this one that you will be in the chat room for a given time. 

Other members seeing your post in this thread may then elect to drop into the chat room to chat?


----------



## TMC93 (6 November 2011)

3 people in there now


----------



## Dr_Colossus (18 April 2013)

*Where did the chat room go?*

???


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2013)

The old chat room was removed because the code was outdated, was no longer being updated, and was vulnerable to being exploited by hackers as a result.

I added a Facebook style footer chat bar that wasn't used much and ended up removing it as I felt it was noticeably affecting site performance and wasn't being used enough to justify the impact it was having on site speed.

I am open to reintroducing some kind of live chat functionality but I would need to be convinced that it would be something that would be used enough to justify reintroducing it.

Please feel free to post any feedback or opinions in this thread.


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> The old chat room was removed because the code was outdated, was no longer being updated, and was vulnerable to being exploited by hackers as a result.
> 
> I added a Facebook style footer chat bar that wasn't used much and ended up removing it as I felt it was noticeably affecting site performance and wasn't being used enough to justify the impact it was having on site speed.
> 
> ...




Joe I think the site forums act as a chat room as it is, I don't think there's any need to have more immediate feedback to comments made


----------



## Julia (18 April 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Joe I think the site forums act as a chat room as it is, I don't think there's any need to have more immediate feedback to comments made



+1.


----------

